# Heya



## Necromortis (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey all,

My real name's Christian, and I just joined up.  Looks like a really friendly place you guys have here.

Just a few quick things about myself I guess...

I live in California, but I'm South African by birth.  I'm currently a Junior in high school, and my course load leaves me no time to write at all - which is a major bummer.  Despite that, I've managed to squeeze in a little writing time here and there (I should probably be writing right now instead of typing this up).  I'm currently working on a novel which I hope to be able to share with you guys sometime (as either a work in progress, excerpts, or completed work).  I read way too much for my own health, mainly fantasy, although the occasional drama, suspense, thriller, or romance isn't a problem in my book.  My screen name is really rather sad (it was a character's name in a story I wrote about four years ago) but it's literally my screen name for everything, so I'm hesitant to change it.  Umm...that's really about it.

I do tend to ramble on sometimes, but I'm making an effort to curb that.  So I'll shut up now, I'm really not important enough to merit a paragraph of 'stuff about me' info.

Cheers,
~Christian


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 12, 2008)

aaaww.. Stop with that 'I'm not important' stuff.
You sound real interesting and I hope you post something we can read soon.
((BTW, a lot of people on this forum have the same rambling problem that you do- including me. So, don't be so quick to throw that little habit out.))

welcome :]


----------



## Necromortis (Mar 12, 2008)

The self-depreciation was a bit of a joke - I've got a lot of interests and if someone doesn't shut me up about them, I'll literally go on forever about them.  So the whole thing has wormed its way into my sense of humor.

*Grins*  Thanks for the welcome.

~Christian


----------



## Darkness (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome.  Another fantasy writer.  Awesome.  Me too.

Look forward to seeing some work.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello to you, Christian, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello, Christian, and welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll enjoy it here because there are plenty of other fantasy lovers here. On a sadder note - where the hell are all the action-adventure, techno-thriller lovers, I ask you, people! 

Sam.


----------



## Necromortis (Mar 12, 2008)

I really don't want to pin myself into a genre - I really am willing to read just about anything, and that goes for writing as well.

In fact, the current novel I'm working on isn't fantasy at all - it's...I don't even know really.

Thanks for the welcomes, I'll hopefully be posting something up soon (once I finish the first chapter really).

~Christian


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome. 
I would do something really fantastic, like rap a welcome. 
But I'm not fantastic enough to do that. 
So I'll just say Welcome & Hello, and be off.


----------



## Just Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Christian, and welcome.

I saw your comment on Darn Dame's story. It's great that you jumped right in with suggestions.

I'll be looking for your first story.

Jim


----------



## Shinn (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Christian and welcome to WF.


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums!


----------



## flashgordon (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forums... aren't we all living in a fantasy of sorts?


----------

